# software upgrade?



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone no if any company makes a software upgrades for an 09 jetta? i was on awe's, and aprs website and it seems like they only do from 2005-2008.. im not sure if there is much difference between a year with the computers. i was going to call one or the other tomorrow to see but i figured someone might have some kind of information on here..

thanks!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

unitronic! 

i have a stage 2 and i LOVE IT.

www.unitronic-chipped.com


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

not sure if C2 has the 09+ tune out yet, might want to check them out.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> unitronic!
> 
> i have a stage 2 and i LOVE IT.
> 
> www.unitronic-chipped.com


i just checked that out, thats pretty awesome! ill be getting an exhaust and intake around christmas, so stage 2 might be in the near near future! did you have any problems with coils blowing when you got it flashed?


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> unitronic!
> 
> i have a stage 2 and i LOVE IT.
> 
> www.unitronic-chipped.com


Came to post this. Left satisfied. And I don't even have it yet. Got my catback today so once that's installed.... need to buy some tools, deep socket, 4 jack stands, and a low profile jack. Thank god my grandpa has the tool to cut through the stock exhaust. 

So the flash is coming next time I put 93 in my gas tank lulz. Thygreyt... one night, the Unitronic website had the stage 2 upgrade... next night it was gone. Only stage 1 and 1+... you know the deal? Whtever being low on funds gives me more time to decide stage 1+ or 2 (if its still available)


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

now i just have to figure out where i can go to get it flashed.. there is 2 places semi close to where i live.. gotta start making some phone calls!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> i just checked that out, thats pretty awesome! ill be getting an exhaust and intake around christmas, so stage 2 might be in the near near future! did you have any problems with coils blowing when you got it flashed?


no, i havent had any issues... but, why would coils blow anyways?



Laser04 said:


> Came to post this. Left satisfied. And I don't even have it yet. Got my catback today so once that's installed.... need to buy some tools, deep socket, 4 jack stands, and a low profile jack. Thank god my grandpa has the tool to cut through the stock exhaust.
> 
> So the flash is coming next time I put 93 in my gas tank lulz. Thygreyt... one night, the Unitronic website had the stage 2 upgrade... next night it was gone. Only stage 1 and 1+... you know the deal? Whtever being low on funds gives me more time to decide stage 1+ or 2 (if its still available)



lol, stage 2 is available... i just went in and checked. best way to be ABSOLUTELY sure is to check with the dealer.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

well i no coils on 2.0t and 1.8 where known to blow after being chipped because it was putting more stress on them and it was picking the weakest one out and it was blowing them. i was talking to my friend about it tonight but he said 2.5 would be less likely to go because its not changing boost or anything like that


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

well there is no boost lol. the 1.8 and 2.0 turbo's make considerably more with a chip because of the increased boost. Coils should not be a problem. Our 2.5's will not benefit as much its around 10hp and 15tq increase.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Drivability on chipped 2.5's is the biggest difference you'll see. Stage 2 will allow you to spin tires pretty freely, it's awesome! Header/high flow cat/exhaust and you'll be make some really nice power! Been on Stage two for a year and a half now and have never regretted it.

When I got my 05.5 chipped Unitronic didn't have a file cause no one had ever got the same ECU as mine chipped with them so my dealer called them up, and within 45 min they had rewritten and adapted the file so it would work for my car.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 60volkswagen (Oct 23, 2011)

Im torn between the C2 flash and the GIAC flash....which one is better??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

60volkswagen said:


> Im torn between the C2 flash and the GIAC flash....which one is better??


unitronic


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

dont wanna drop 600 on unitronic though and someone said the dealer overwrites it when you take it in.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> unitronic


I agree UM is best. :laugh:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

UM is trying to get my car in for an 09+ tune but no idea when this will happen


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

To be honest, I think Ispeak for many of us when I say, don't get Revo or GIAC, they have offered little or no support to the "developing" 2.5L aftermarket community. Even APR has limited support if you want to get an updated file for headers/hiflow/exhaust.

In my opinion, go with C2, Unitronic, or United Motorsport. Three companies who actually are developing with the market, not just releasing a tune and disappearing.

It almost pains me to say it, but I hope Unitronic doesn't head that way, as we haven't seen or heard much from them on new files for the intake manis that are being released. I still have faith that they will come through though, so until I get my own IM, I'm not gonna be one to point fingers at what they are or aren't doing.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

ok so if i go stage 2 with unitronics do u absolutely need headers / high flow cat? ill have a new exhaust and intake and thats what they say you should have for stage 2, i just didnt know if it would cause any harm or anything like that.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if thats what it says, thats what you do!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Remember that C2 also offers different "add-ons" that you can put to "customize" the file to your modifications. Just something to think about. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Remember that C2 also offers different "add-ons" that you can put to "customize" the file to your modifications. Just something to think about.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


i checked C2 and by the looks of it they only support up to 2008..unless you no that they have it


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, I probably should have quote replied. For guy who was between GIAC and C2, go C2. For 09+ they don't have a flash. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## 60volkswagen (Oct 23, 2011)

Mine is an 08. Sorry, should've specified.


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

I am unitronic stage 2 and don't have headers/highflow cat, runing it with apr CAI and ultimate racing catback.. although headers and test pipe are on the way! 

PS: Love the tune!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> unitronic!
> 
> i have a stage 2 and i LOVE IT.
> 
> www.unitronic-chipped.com


x2!


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Sorry, I probably should have quote replied. For guy who was between GIAC and C2, go C2. For 09+ they don't have a flash.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


its all good!! glad you are putting everything you no out there, im sure some other people had the same question as me so you help out either way :thumbup::beer:


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

DirtyCandy said:


> I am unitronic stage 2 and don't have headers/highflow cat, runing it with apr CAI and ultimate racing catback.. although headers and test pipe are on the way!
> 
> PS: Love the tune!


i would love to get headers and test pipe but im still under warranty so i dont wanna push it to much with modifying under the hood to much lol, i might as well ask but getting a test pipe will that throw a CEL?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

A test pipe normally has an offset o2 sensor bung that keeps the car happy. You shouldn't get a CEL


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd generally say go c2 or united motorsports. Unitronic a close 3rd but so long as you don't get GIAC all is well. I made that mistake before going turbo and ate the cost of the tune and flashloader as well as the fact that in 08 the tune was kind rough.


----------

